# Chain Pickerel



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Are there any good pickerel spots that are fishable from shore in central MD? Winter just started and my fish withdrawal is already coming on, and pickerel is the only fish I know of that is supposed to be easy to catch in winter.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

any brackish water creeks should have them. Magothy, Severn, Patapsco to name a few major rivers.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Loch raven is loaded with them. they are also in Middle river, Dundee, Bush even Back river


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. "Patapsco" surprised me because I've fished there many times and never hooked one, are they in the upper or lower portion of that river?


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

excuse the newb question but what's a good method / location of fishing for chain pickerel at Loch Raven. I hooked one years ago out of one of their rental boats but that was in the summer time fishing a worm under a bobber. During the winter, I know the boating is closed.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

You can catch them anywhere along the shoreline at Loch raven, I usually make 5 or so casts at a spot, then move to the next spot. This year my favorite lure was the 3/4oz seastriker casting spoon, I also like to use mini spinnerbaits, If theres a lot of weeds around I use small johnsons silver minnow. I usually like to work it slow, sometimes bouncing it off the bottom, a lot of times they will hit it right after you bounce it off the bottom and start to retrieve. sometimes a steady retrieve works to..Some days you'll catch a lot of them, other days nothing, people always say that they are a winter fish but I always do best in the spring. I did catch my biggest one ever in febuary though. 27" and it must of wieghed about 6lbs, I caught a 26" just before I caught that one


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

sweet - thanks for the pointers. if you ever want to hook up with another local for some fishing company, give me a holler on the board. I live right up by Hunt Valley and would love to do something to pass winter boredom


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree with Zam Feb is the month .. My largest is 28" 

















































































All on Sassys and 2.5" Fin"S" jigging for these with 6lb test and NO leader ...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice fish Thom. That's the fattest pick I've ever seen. Did you catch them in Delaware?


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Zam - when you say that you use mini spinnerbaits, what are some name brands that you use that fit into that category. I use johnson beetle spins for perch and have used buzz baits for large mouth bass. Not sure if the spinnerbaits you're talking about are similar to one of those types. I'd like to give loch raven a shot for a few hours some weekends coming up but want to make sure I'm set up properly. Also...my Dad is originally from New England and I inherited a lot of his tackle -- he always had a ton of daredevil spoons...they tend to look a lot like the seastrikers you mentioned but are obviously a different color. Ever had any luck with those ? I've never really fished the daredevils anywhere because I didn't know what they tended to attract. Mark


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Zam - when you say that you use mini spinnerbaits, what are some name brands that you use that fit into that category. I use johnson beetle spins for perch and have used buzz baits for large mouth bass. Not sure if the spinnerbaits you're talking about are similar to one of those types. I'd like to give loch raven a shot for a few hours some weekends coming up but want to make sure I'm set up properly. Also...my Dad is originally from New England and I inherited a lot of his tackle -- he always had a ton of daredevil spoons...they tend to look a lot like the seastrikers you mentioned but are obviously a different color. Ever had any luck with those ? I've never really fished the daredevils anywhere because I didn't know what they tended to attract. Mark


One way to find out..try em. If you have any luck or not we would appreciate it if you would let us no. Always good to hear what works from fellow anglers. Happy Holidays !!


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

The daredevil spoons should work great if they're not to big. A lot of people use them for pike. Really almost any spoon or bass lure will work, I usually take any old lure that I never use that I think may work, because you can lose a lot of them to snags.. the mini king from strike king is my favorite small spinner, ( beetle spins will work to). heres the 27", I caught it with a mini king and a small twister tail, I caught a 26" just before this one and then I had another one on about the same size later that got off


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

St Marys Lake? I know its in Southern Maryland


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice fish.
Stupid question No. 7832- Do pickeral ever grow up and become pike or are they an entirely different species?


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Nice fish.
> Stupid question No. 7832- Do pickeral ever grow up and become pike or are they an entirely different species?



Different species..Esox reticulatus

The Northern Pike is Esox lucius, and the other cousin there is the Muskellunge, Esox masquinongy. 

Same family; but all different species..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

catman said:


> Nice fish Thom. That's the fattest pick I've ever seen. Did you catch them in Delaware?


Yepp in DE ... Waiting on you to come show me up


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Only caught one once about 25years ago. Them things got some teaffuses. They kinda look like the offspring of a fish that got raped by an alligator 

Are they any good to eat ??


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

hengstthomas said:


> Yepp in DE ... Waiting on you to come show me up


I'll be there when the neds are hot. I'd never try to show up a fellow angler on his home water. Weeeeeeell, not intentionally anyway.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

The meat is very good on a pickerel, however they do have a lot of bones... Im sure there is a good way to avoid them, but the one time I tried to keep one I just fileted it like a normal fish and had a lot of bones.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

hengstthomas and Zam those are some dang nice pickerel. I have to ask though the one has a tail sticking out of its throat were you live baiting them or was she just extra hungry.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm gonna try for those pickerel either tomorrow or thursday. So far the only place I could find driving directions to is Loch Raven. I looked all over the internet but can't find a shore fishing spot on neither the Magothy or the Severn rivers. Does anyone know any spots on those two rivers that have an address or another way to locate them? Anyone else going pickerel fishing?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Beachwood Park is located on the Magothy River


----------



## reedmann (Dec 26, 2011)

*Pickerel*

I also want to catch some pickerel this winter. I am looking for a fishing buddy to share the experience and expenses.
My boat is an 18 ft tracker bassboat and I am close to both rivers and sandy pt. You can find me at 410-428-2323
and/or [email protected]


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Those are some nice catches , I hope I can get out soon after my sugery and get in on some of these fish. Does anyone know if they still close St Marys lake this time of the year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work on the fish guys.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

transamsam98 said:


> hengstthomas and Zam those are some dang nice pickerel. I have to ask though the one has a tail sticking out of its throat were you live baiting them or was she just extra hungry.


Extra Hungry or Greedy as I call it


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well, that does it for me. I'm gettin my fresh water license. I haven't caught pickerel in years but we have some great spots to catch them.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tracker01 said:


> Those are some nice catches , I hope I can get out soon after my sugery and get in on some of these fish. Does anyone know if they still close St Marys lake this time of the year.


Hope your upcoming surgery isn't too serious. I'm just about 100% recovered from my hernia surgery last month. I'm ready to go fishing.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Does any know if Liberty Res. in Carroll County, MD has Pickerel?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Orest said:


> Does any know if Liberty Res. in Carroll County, MD has Pickerel?


Sure does. A nice 12#er was caught there last month. My favorite spot is the Rt. 32 bridge. There's also some nice striper fishing there. Chicken liver is the best bait for them.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

catman said:


> Sure does. A nice 12#er was caught there last month. My favorite spot is the Rt. 32 bridge. There's also some nice striper fishing there. Chicken liver is the best bait for them.


Question about the Rt 32 bridge ... is that the kind of bridge where you fish from atop the actual bridge or fish from the bank and throw out? If from the bridge, is it high up enough to need a pier net? Any other good spots to fish Liberty for those without a boat (drop-offs within casting distance)?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

catman said:


> Sure does. A nice 12#er was caught there last month. My favorite spot is the Rt. 32 bridge. There's also some nice striper fishing there. Chicken liver is the best bait for them.


Hey Nick,

North or south side of bridge?

How about the boat ramps off of Liberty Rd?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

catman said:


> Sure does. A nice 12#er was caught there last month. My favorite spot is the Rt. 32 bridge. There's also some nice striper fishing there. Chicken liver is the best bait for them.


12 pound Pickerel ?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Either a northern, hybrid muskie or musky. Or somebody jest caught a new worlds record. That being 9#6oz. caught in Georgia in 1961.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

wdbrand said:


> Either a northern, hybrid muskie or musky. Or somebody jest caught a new worlds record. That being 9#6oz. caught in Georgia in 1961.


My mistake guys, boy an I red faced I read the report wrong. The 12# pickerel was actually a 12# walleye caught in December by the DNR when they take their annual electroshock survey. Sorry for posting wrong info. BTW there are no hybrid muskies or northern pike in Liberty but there are 50# stripers (not hybrid) there.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

There are some huge cats in Liberty too.
I was spear fishing in Liberty many moons ago. I know you aren't supposed to, but I was young and crazy.
I found some Cats there, by the dam almost as long as I am. I followed one, trying to get a good shot.
The fish lead me to an old Volkswagen sunk on the bottom. The fish went inside the car. I thought , a little closer, and I got ya.
As I neared this huge catfish, wouldn't you know it, the son of a gun rolled up the windows.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's the scoop on fishing the Rt. 32 bridge at Liberty. If you're coming from Liberty Rd on 32, cross the bridge and park on the gravel lot on the right side. Directly across the road you'll see a row of pine trees. To the right of the trees there's an old road the leads down to the water. Fish from there to the bridge which is to the left. Becareful walking the shore line because of deep water. It drops of quickly to 20' then to 30' and them to 40' under the bridge. BTW you can't fish from the bridge. Good luck, this is one of my two favorite places to fish at Liberty.


----------

